# Rubber mulch



## Brenda (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello, I am a painter by trade and was introduced to this site by Prowallguy.
This is a very interesting and informative site.
Has anyone had any experience with this rubber mulch. I've seen it advertised with a claim of lasting 12 years. Sounds too good to be true.
I have always mulched every year and I was wondering what you professionals have to say on this topic.
Thanks,
Brenda


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Welcome;

I never heard of rubber mulch, however I will be looking for some soon.

BJD


----------



## orionkf (Apr 7, 2005)

Hello, I am a landscaper by trade, and I've never had anyone ask for it, so I've never installed it. I have, however, removed it occassionally, and replaced it with good old hardwood. I don't think that it holds to slopes well when it rains, floats away when it's by a downspout, and people just seem to get tired of looking at it before it needs replacing. 


Orion


----------



## sILVERRAM (Feb 21, 2005)

Another thing to consider is evapotranspiration rates in the mulchbeds using rubber materials vs. hardwood mulch.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The stuff is getting more popular here in FL although I don't understand why. It's black and absorbs heat, not something that we worry about much here. LOL


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Since I live near the chocolate capital of the world (Hershey, PA), lots of people around here use cocoa bean hulls from the factory. It smells like chocolate when you walk by the flower beds.


----------



## meiers (Jun 17, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Since I live near the chocolate capital of the world (Hershey, PA), lots of people around here use cocoa bean hulls from the factory. It smells like chocolate when you walk by the flower beds.


Really? I've never heard of such a thing. I want some for my house!


----------



## dpugh717 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Cocoa shell mulch(?)*

Where do you go to get that stuff? I have a relative in Hershey that I will be visiting in the next month and I would love to pick some up!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Here's a state by state listing of the dealer's of Hershey's cocoa mulch:
http://www.hersheys.com/mulch/dealers.shtml

Here's the FAQ page on cocoa mulch:
http://www.hersheys.com/mulch/faq.shtml

Here's a meaningless link that does nothing:
http://www.whatyouclickingherefor.com


----------



## tdcnc (Jan 27, 2006)

I am in Eastern NC and this rubber mulch your talking about is used quite a bit here. I cuts down on costs.


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

"What are the pros and cons of using rubber mulch?" -The pro is it doesn’t break down. The con is it doesn’t break down. Walkways with weed mat underneath, maybe, but it’s not high on my list. Also it gives no nutrition to plants or trees. It is good for decorating and that’s it..

Cocoa bean hulls make a dark, attractive mulch, but they tend to be expensive and are toxic to dogs. Methylxanthines, specifically theobromine and caffeine, in cocoa bean mulch is the toxic culprit.


We have installed both...


----------

